# My bandana keeps freezing...



## Maverick (Mar 3, 2010)

hey guys so i usually ride with this plain old basic bandana when its cold enough to...but when i wanna take it away from my face and nose to catch a breath or whatever, it totally freezes up and i cant really put it back on my face cuz its so cold. then i come inside and its all gross and soaked in my breath moisture. i know part of the reason could be theres no fleece or anythin on it. 
do your guys' bandanas/facemasks/neck gaiters freeze too??
if i get a fleece neck gaiter, is it gonna get soaked and freeze too??
any help is very appreciated!! thanks!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

with functionality you lose style. There are face masks with a Velcro strap in the back that keep your face toasty warm but it's not as cool as a bandana. I use them when it gets really cold, other than that i have a insulated bandana with a velcro strap in the back which takes much more to freeze than a standard bandana.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Under armor hood, check it out , great investment.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea, my bandana freezes too...if it's an unbearably cold day, i'll go with a fleece neck warmer


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Barney kook if you are looking for a bandana style, I used mine this past weekend as I do not like the face smoosh of the UA hood any more and it seemed to work fairly well without freezing


----------



## RyCan3 (Feb 15, 2010)

yo go to OUTDOOR TECHNOLOGY Get an artic yowie. Its only like $10. I rode in -10 degree weather and it didnt freeze. Well worth the money!!!


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

The latest cry in Europe is the Clast gear. Works great too. Style to boot and straight outta the heart of Switzerland, rider owned.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Who seriously wears bandana's? 

Ganster's wear bandana's...but even they're smart enough not to tuck them into their clothes. The problem is you need to allow your breath to escape. Look at shaun whites bandana. It stops at the end of his chin. But his neck must still get fucking cold.

Wear something like a NXTZ ...and don't tuck it up under your goggle. Not only does it look gay but it'll prevent your breath from escaping. Not to mention you won't be able to pull it down when you feel like you're suffocating. It'll cause your goggles to fog occasionally as well. Just pull it up to the bottom of your goggle...this way only the tip of your nose will show and you can't even feel that getting cold. When you breath into it, your breath will keep your neck warm. I always see dumb ass kids wearing bandana's and I want to ask them how their slimy snot tastes inside there.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 3, 2010)

true dat extremo ^^^ my snot is a little salty for my taste 
but yea thanks for the ideas guys i'll more than likely check them all out and see which one sounds best


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I guess I'm an old timer I still wear bandanas and they have never really been an issue. If it freezes up just squish it around and then pull it back up.

I never have issues of snot, not sure where that came from.

For me it is function, I'm not the best but not the worst rider. Keeps my face warm and I'm a dad, so I try not to be to concerned with fashion but I can/do ride so hopefully the younger crowd see's me with my kids riding and accepts me for that.

-Slyder


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

This is your best option!

Under Armour | ColdGear Hood | 8000022 | $24.99

It never freezes, keeps you warm...
You can drop the chin or wear it around your net depending on the weather.
Great choice!


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

If it's a day when I need to wear a bandanna, I where the black fleece hat one with the connected fleece bandanna, and put my normal bandanna over it.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Who seriously wears bandana's?
> 
> Ganster's wear bandana's...but even they're smart enough not to tuck them into their clothes. The problem is you need to allow your breath to escape. Look at shaun whites bandana. It stops at the end of his chin. But his neck must still get fucking cold.
> 
> Wear something like a NXTZ ...and don't tuck it up under your goggle. Not only does it look gay but it'll prevent your breath from escaping. Not to mention you won't be able to pull it down when you feel like you're suffocating. It'll cause your goggles to fog occasionally as well. Just pull it up to the bottom of your goggle...this way only the tip of your nose will show and you can't even feel that getting cold. When you breath into it, your breath will keep your neck warm. I always see dumb ass kids wearing bandana's and I want to ask them how their slimy snot tastes inside there.


lol hipster.

anyway, get the artic yowie really works dude, mine have never been frozen best investment, or buy a balaclava. plus fuck what other people think, people are idiots, especially people who think they are hot shit.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

lol bandanas... at least get those functional lookalikes


----------



## Converge976 (Oct 19, 2012)

first off, bandanas arent for gangsters. theyre not for any particular group. they are handkerchiefs. funny, specifically made for snot. they just happen to be affiliated with gangbangers. as well as senior citizens. im pretty sure they aren't gangbanging anymore. secondly, perhaps some people wear bandanas cause they get hot too quickly but dont want a sun burn or wind burn. its not always about fashion.

but yeah, i look gangsta with my red bandana.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Converge976 said:


> first off, bandanas arent for gangsters. theyre not for any particular group. they are handkerchiefs. funny, specifically made for snot. they just happen to be affiliated with gangbangers. as well as senior citizens. im pretty sure they aren't gangbanging anymore. secondly, perhaps some people wear bandanas cause they get hot too quickly but dont want a sun burn or wind burn. its not always about fashion.
> 
> but yeah, i look gangsta with my red bandana.



"it's not gangster but when i wear it im gangsta."

nice first post, jackass


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: 

Buff®Sports | Original Buff® | Tubular

Best thing since sliced bread. Get one for yourself, your mom, your little sister and your dog. 

Mad breathable yo. Killa steeze. Hollatchaboy.


----------



## krankedmusic (Nov 15, 2012)

Check these guys out. Have one, great for -35c weather


ColdAvenger®


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Get an Airhole, a 686 facemask (with a mesh breath area) or something similar. Or just cut out a hole in your hopefully cheap bandana. 
As has already been mentioned, you simply need to allow your breath to escape, that's all.


----------



## hotbandana (Mar 19, 2016)

*Bandanas still work!!*

I have been using two bandanas, one for the cold outer air, one for my warm inner breath air and it works perfect. I also wear a balaclava and helmet; no hats nothing. Have been riding in -10 below before with it, or just your usual cold winters and its all around the best head gear you can use. It covers the back of your neck really well, you can tuck it into your thermals and it holds a pretty nice seal, and they're designed to be really breathable. Plus you can stretch it over your mouth so you dont breathe into it, so your mouth and nose are exposed.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I wear a balaclava on the damn cold days.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Men....grow beards to keep their face warm........


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Men....grow beards to keep their face warm........


Yep, I shaved first week of March and I felt the difference. I usually go with a beard November-March


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> Yep, I shaved first week of March and I felt the difference. I usually go with a beard November-March


There is no "off" season when it comes to growin' beards......


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Articulated balaclavas, the kind that allows the lower face mask part to be easily tucked under your chin. Best head underwear(?) you can wear.


----------



## susanna (May 1, 2016)

Tutorial how to wear a bandana
youtube.com/watch?v=bNI7CRSo-NA


----------

